

Wither Bitcoin? - hoodoof

I don&#x27;t seem to hear anything much about Bitcoin any more.<p>Is it over?
======
smt88
No matter how important and lasting something is, mainstream media will get
diminishing returns from talking about it. A good example is Hurricane
Katrina: it was discussed incessantly for a few weeks, and then it disappeared
from headlines. For many people, it's a continuing tragedy, but you don't hear
about it anymore.

That's an extreme example, but you get my point. People stop reading about the
same thing over and over again. Bitcoin was a bit of a buzzword (buzz topic?)
for a while, and now people are writing about other things to draw traffic.

None of this is to say that Bitcoin is everything people are saying it is.
It's not a replacement for currency, even though something like it may be one
day.

(Also, Bitcoin user growth seems to have slowed quite a bit. There is
apparently a ceiling on the number of people willing to trust it to buy
things.)

